# Mitsubishi SPS für Rolladensteuerung mit Visualisierung und eventuell Alarmanlage



## vojager (19 August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin ein Häuslbauer und habe vor die Rollladensteuerung und eventuell die Alarmanlage mit SPS von Mitsubishi herzustellen. Mitsubishi deshalb, da ich wahrscheinlich zu günstigen Bauteilen kommen.

*Funktionen der Rollladensteuerung:*
 

Steuerung von 21 Rollo, für      jedes Rollo 2 Relaisausgänge (Auf und zu), ergibt Gesamt 42 Relaisausgänge
Uhrzeitabhängiges schließen und      öffnen
(eventuell) Öffnen des Rollo,      wenn Reedkontakt am Fenster/Tür durch Öffnen aktiviert wird
Visualisierung für PC      (Darstellung, Bedienung und Änderung von Werten in einem Browser wie zB      Firefox), angeschlossen per LAN
Bedienung über Handy mit WLAN      (Visualisierung im Browser, wie am PC) direkt zur SPS-Hardware oder über      Router weiter per LAN zur SPS-Hardware
Falls Bedienung über Handy      nicht möglich, Bedienung über Funkfernbedienung.
 *Nun meine Fragen:*
 

Ist das Prinzipiell mit einer      Mitsubischi möglich. Ich dachte da an die MELSEC FX1N mit Zusatzmodulen.
Welche Komponenten benötige ich      dazu (ich habe mich schon dazu umgesehen, ein SPS Freak wird aber eher      eine vollständige Liste zusammenstellen können, als ein Neueinsteiger, der      eher gewisse Dinge nicht berücksichtigt)?
Welche Software benötigt man      dazu, vor allem für die Visualisierung.
Ist die Software für einen      Laien (kennt nur das Grundprinzip einer SPS) ohne Kurs zu erlernen. Kann      jemand den Lernaufwand abschätzen?
Ist eine andere SPS für diesen      Zweck eher besser geeignet bzw. erlernbar?
 [FONT=&quot]Ich bedanke mich vorab für jede Antwort. Man kann auch aus Puzzeln eine komplette Antwort zusammenstellen.

Weiteres habe ich vor, wenn die Rollladensteuerung funktioniert, eine zweite unabhängige SPS für die Alarmanlage zu erstellen. Vielleicht hat auch jemand Lust seine Meinung dazu abzugeben.

mfg
Helmut  
 
[/FONT]


----------



## rkoe1 (20 August 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

ein Freund von mir ist gerade dabei die gesamte "Haussteuerung" per Mitsubishi-SPS (Rollladen, Licht, Steckdosen schaltbar usw.) zu erstellen. Funktioniert sehr gut.

* Eine Umsetzung ist mit einer Mitsubishi möglich - Würde jedoch eine FX3 empfehlen da diese eine höhere Leistung hat und besser erweiterbar ist.

* Für die Baugruppen vielleicht einfach mal einen Lieferanten fragen.

* Die IEC-Umgebung ist eigentlich recht einfach zu erlernen. Mit ein wenig Übung können einfache Funktionen recht schnell umgesetzt werden. Und wenn was nicht funktioniert gibts ja noch das Forum.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2009)

Ich würde das um himmels Willen garnicht mehr mit irgendeiner SPS machen.
Sowas ist der typische Anwendungfall für EIB/KNX/INSTABUS.
Vor zwei Jahren wollte ich das auch so anfangen aber bedenke bitte,
das - falls du in deinem eigenen Haus solche speziellen Lösungen
macht, dann steigt NICHT der Wert der Immobilie sondern der
Wert sinkt - ist leider so!!!

KNX: Licht/Steckdosen/Rollos
SPS: Heizungssteuerung/Solar/Wärmepumpe ggf. Gartenbewässerung

Ich habe meinen SPS-Spieltrieb auch in einen KNX-Spieltrieb verändert
und habe mir sogar eine ETS-Softwarelizenz* gekauft.

Der Vorteil ist auch, das die REG-Komponeten ordentlich in den
Verteilerschrank passen - sehen so aus wie LOGO-Module. 


Gruß

Frank


_____________________________________________________________
*ETS ist das alleinige Softwaretool zum programmieren aller KNX
Komponenten (ABB, JUNG, GIRA, BERKER, SIEMENS, THEBEN, MERTEN usw.)


----------



## vojager (26 August 2009)

*Visualisierung*

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wichtig wäre mir, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, mit welchem Programm ich die Visualisierung durchführen könnte.
Die Visualisierung soll auf einem PC laufen und am Handy (nicht per GSM sondern per Wlan). Daher wäre es optimal, wenn die Visualisierung in einem Browser läuft.


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2009)

vojager schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal IP-Symcon an

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Mobi (26 August 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich würde das um himmels Willen garnicht mehr mit irgendeiner SPS machen.
> Sowas ist der typische Anwendungfall für EIB/KNX/INSTABUS.
> Vor zwei Jahren wollte ich das auch so anfangen aber bedenke bitte,
> das - falls du in deinem eigenen Haus solche speziellen Lösungen
> ...



Ich glaube das nicht. Einen potenziellen Käufer kommt es doch darauf an, das die Steuerung funktioniert und das erledigt was man möchte. Den ist es eher egal welche Technologie dahinter steckt. In der Gebäudeautomation von Bürogebäuden und öffentlichen Einrichtungen, kommen immer mehr SPSen zum Einsatz.


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2009)

vojager schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Häuslbauer ...


 


Mobi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das nicht. Einen potenziellen Käufer kommt es doch darauf an, das die Steuerung funktioniert und das erledigt was man möchte. Den ist es eher egal welche Technologie dahinter steckt. In der Gebäudeautomation von Bürogebäuden und öffentlichen Einrichtungen, kommen immer mehr SPSen zum Einsatz.


 
Für Anwendungsfälle in Bürogebäuden und öffentlichen Einrichtungen
stimme ich dir 100% zu. Ich selbst habe im Landtag Dresden
30 LON-WAGO-KÖPFE für die gesamte Lichtsteuerung programmiert.
D.h. ich bin NICHT generell gegen SPSen für solche Anwendungen.

Meine Einlassung bezieht sich NUR auf "Häuslbauer". Wenn der 
Hausmann (Programmierer) aus dem Haus ist - und nicht nur für 
ein paar Stunden - und die Frau alleine, und dann sie SPS abschmiert
wird es interessant. Bei einer KNX Installation hat auch ein 
normaler geschulter Elektriker eine Chance was auszurichten.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Mobi (26 August 2009)

1. Wenn irgendwas abschmiert gibts nen SMS aufs Handy.

2. Bei mir kommt mir kein Elektriker ins Haus. Ich habe schließlich nicht umsonst meine Ausbildung gemacht. Und meinen Meister will ich auch noch machen.

3. Meine Frau kennt sich auch mit sowas aus, hat die gleiche Ausbildung wie ich gemacht;-).


----------



## IBFS (27 August 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> 1. Wenn irgendwas abschmiert gibts nen SMS aufs Handy.
> _oder die Frau ruft an _
> 
> 2. Bei mir kommt mir kein Elektriker ins Haus. Ich habe schließlich nicht umsonst meine Ausbildung gemacht. Und meinen Meister will ich auch noch machen.
> ...


 
Du bist natürlich der berühmte Sonderfall 

Gruß


----------



## Mobi (27 August 2009)

Nagut, dann sagen wir, wer meinen Sonderfall auch hat, kann es so wie ich machen, wer nicht nimmt KNX.


----------



## vojager (27 August 2009)

Habe mich dort kurz auf IP-Symcon umgesehen.
Glaube nicht, dass die Visualisierung mit Mitsubishi kompatibel ist.

Danke.
Helmut


----------



## PLC-Gundel (4 September 2009)

*mitsubishi visu*

Hi Helmut,

es gibt von Mitsubishi ein sehr preisgünstiges und schön zu bedienendes Touch-Panel, das GOT 1030.
So weit ich mich erinnern kann, kostet das um die 300€.

Für das Design brauchst du allerdings den GT-Designer, und was der kostet, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Die Visualisierung mit dem GT-Designer ist recht leicht zu erlernen, aber wie wohl fast überall, gibt es einige Stolpersteine...

Wir hatten das GOT 1030 bisher nur mit FX-3U laufen. Das hat gut geklappt. Ob es auch mit FX1 läuft, kann ich nicht sagen.

Die Programmierung einer FX-3U erfolgt bei uns mit dem GX-IEC Developer.
Der ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zu bedienen, und wenn du in KOP programmierst, steigst du auch recht schnell in die Materie ein. 

Habe auch mit dem KOP von Mitsubishi programmieren gelernt 

Manchmal lassen die Baustein-Beschreibungen in der Hilfe zu wünschen übrig. Dann hilft halt nur testen...

Alles in allem würd ich sagen, Mitsubishi ist gut geeignet für deine Anwendung, und es ist ja auch sehr preisgünstig im Vergleich.

Kompatibel zu Mitsubishi sind übrigens auch die Panels von Bejer. Da gibt es auch recht günstige. Wir haben vor kurzem ein ganz kleines in Farbe verbaut, das fand ich echt gut.

Das GOT 1030 ist nur grün auf schwarz, wenn du ein Farbdisplay wünscht, wird es bei Mitsubishi allerdings sehr schnell teuer. 
Aber die größeren Farbdisplays kann ich nur empfehlen(GOT 1565,        GOT 1575). 
Die Farben sind echt brilliant, und ich habe noch kein Display erlebt, das SO GUT auf Berührung der Touch-Keys reagiert! 

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt,

Gundula


----------



## b_lisa (8 September 2009)

*warum mitsu?*

Hallo!

Warum willst du unbedingt eine Mitsu Steuerung einbauen?

Mit Beckhoff z.b. mit dem Cx9000 hasst alles wass du willst.
Der CX hat einen Netzwerkanschluß über dem er auch programmierbar ist, die Programmiersoftware ist gratis zum downloaden, eine Webvisu ist auf dem CX auch schon integriert damit kannst einfach über einen Webbrouser deine Visu aufrufen.

Lg
LISA


----------



## vojager (8 September 2009)

*Beckhoff*

Danke für die Info!
Beckhoff muss ich mir genauer ansehen.
Eine Mitsubshi Steuerung deshalb, da wir diese in der Firma an einigen Geräten verwenden, und dort wesentlich länger halten als andere SPS.
Weiteres habe ich wenig Platz im Schaltschrank, und die Mitsubishi hat Relais-Ausgänge, sodass ich mir zusätzliche Schaltaktoren erspare.

Ich sehe mit Beckhoff an, und melde mich wieder.
Danke!

mfg
Helmut


----------



## Mobi (9 September 2009)

Guck dir auch mal die 100-Klasse von Phoenix Contact an.

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/194_44600.htm

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/194_37528.htm

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/produkte/33013_33025.htm (mit GSM/GPRS-Anbindung)


----------



## rringel (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe es erst jetzt gelesen, daher eine so späte Antwort.
Ich habe selbst in meinem ehemaligen Haus eine Melsec FX für die Rolladen und die Kinoleinwand gehabt, und auch bei einem Bekannten für die Rolladen eingebaut.
In einer Wohnung habe ich über eine FX die komplette Fußbodenheizung gesteuert.
Es läuft seit 15 Jahren bis heute ohne jegliche Probleme, ohne einen einzigen Ausfall oder eine Fehlfunktion.

Ich kann die Mitsubishi jedenfalls zu 100% empfehlen.

Eine kleine Visu gibt es bei Visam (www.visam.de) kostenlos zum Download.
Damit kann man per Ethernet oder Seriell auf die Melsec zugreifen. Wenn man ein größeres Projekt draus machen will, kostets halt Geld.

Zu den Jungs die EIB/KNX empfehlen kann ich nur sagen, wer Geld zum Rausschmeißen hat: Bitte !

Ich habe auch schon bei Bekannten am EIB mitgearbeitet und finde den ganzen Kram viel zu überteuert.

Eine gute Visu für EIB/KNX gibts auch nicht um die Ecke, und die Kopplung an den Bus ist auch noch schwierig. Serielle oder Ethernet Module dafür kosten ein heiden Geld.

Ein Schalter für an eine SPS kann ganz normal von Berker, Jung oder sonstwem genommen werden und kostet nicht viel, Relais z.B. von Finder zum Licht, Rolladen oder Steckdosen schalten sind günstig und auswechselbar. Man kann sogar auf SolidState Relais gehen.
Ein EIB Leistungsmodul kostet richtig Geld und die Rolladenmotoren sind auch teurer als "normale"
Ich habe mitlerweile auch drei Gebäude mit WAGO 750-841 gesehen, und das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Das Wago System hat natürlich die gleichen Vorteile wie eine SPS, so wie es auch Phönix oder Beckhoff Systeme haben.

Also ich sehe in dem EIB/KNX absolut keinen Vorteil - Bisher ! ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## kdgm (7 März 2010)

*SPS im Wohnbau ( 1 Fam Haus )*

Hallo an Alle die sich für SPS im Wohnbau begeistern können ,
ich habe bei unserm Haus vor 6 jahren eine gebrauchte 115 U mit 96E und 96A und 90 Finderrelais eigesetzt , die SPS war aus einer entsorgten Anlage . Lauf seitdem ohne einen Absturz oder sonst was . Auch wenn ich mal Sterbe denke ich wird jeder " instandhallter aus der Industrie oder Handwerk mit geringen S5/S7 erfahrungen ( so wie ich ) das doch recht einfache Programm warten oder änder können . Für EIB/KNX hab ich von meiner Frau keine Freigabe bekommen ( Euros) . Die Steurung ist für Beleuchtung , Rolladen , Panik , Zentrall Aus überwachung von Türen usw zuständig . Habe an jeden schalter eine 6x2x0,6 Leitung gelegt . Vom Jung oder anderen gibst auch schöne Schalter mit LEDs . Meldungen geb ich übe ein TD 390 Aus . Bei Abwesenheit geht auch das Wasser und die Steckdosen Aus ( ohne Kühlschrank und AB ) . Akktuel bin ich gerade dabei die S5 mit einer Vaipa DP Karte mit einer S7 315DP zu koppel und mit einem KTP 600 Collor zu Bedienung hoch zu rüsten , das ist auch für einen Istandhalter mit fast einem halben jahrundert auf dem Buckel noch möglich .


----------

